# putting grapes in the ground



## shrewsbury (Jan 28, 2016)

as you may know this spring will be my first planting. I have a few things somewhat figured out, but I have a lot more questions. I appreciate any input and thank you for your past input.

So I will auger my holes, break up the sides of the holes. 
Now here comes my questions.

I am thinking I should put my stake in at this point. 
Should the stake be ties to the bottom wire? 
if it is tied I am assuming it should be to the "back" of the wire, so the vine will grow up the "front".

after the stake is in place, the vine would go in.

Should the roots be soaked for a few hours in water first? should the be dipped in the gel stuff I have seen? https://www.willisorchards.com/product/terrasorb#.VqrV1vkrLIU

how deep should the roots be planted? How far up the stalk should I bury it?
When I ordered they only had the 1 year # 1's available.

https://www.doubleavineyards.com/c-1-buy-grapevines.aspx

so after all that how well should I water it? Should I use one gallon, or 5 gallons?

Thanks for any input,

Jay


----------



## grapeman (Jan 29, 2016)

*My comments in red*



shrewsbury said:


> as you may know this spring will be my first planting. I have a few things somewhat figured out, but I have a lot more questions. I appreciate any input and thank you for your past input.
> 
> So I will auger my holes, break up the sides of the holes.
> Now here comes my questions.
> ...


 

Please read my recommendations in the quote as red comments.


----------



## shrewsbury (Jan 31, 2016)

I forgot. but after all is in place, then I put the blue tubes on?

do I tie it to the stakes?

Thank again,

Jay


----------



## grapeman (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes then you can put on the tubes. Follow the directions for assembling the tube and putting in place. You slide the stake between the layers of the tube and it holds it in place, Don't forget to mound a bit of soil around it a few inches high to seal the bottom.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 1, 2016)

Grow tubes are great. They helped my vines take off quicker by warming the vines a bit from the sun though still was chilly. Definitely mound a little dirt at bottom to keep rabbits from nibbling.


----------



## marquettematt (Feb 1, 2016)

grapeman, do you care if I pm you?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2016)

marquettematt said:


> grapeman, do you care if I pm you?


 

Go right ahead.


----------

